# What are you doing for New Year's Eve?



## Katnapper (Dec 31, 2009)

Hubby and I are going Moonlight Bowling. How about you? Doing anything special to ring in the new year?


----------



## sbugir (Dec 31, 2009)

Chocolate fondue


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 1, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Chocolate fondue


OK, lemmiwinks,how about you Email me some of yr chocolate fondue, and I 'll read to you from a tiny book ($1.75) called _Easy Field Guide to Common Desert Insects. _It has 31pp,and the first eleven pp include such Common Desert Insects as the Black Widow, Desert Centipede, Solpugid and Bark Scorpion! Good reading if you're three sheats to the wind. Call me, and Happy New Year, All!


----------



## Chien_Ming Lee (Jan 1, 2010)

sleep!!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 1, 2010)

Bed with a box of tissues and all the mucinex in the world. I've got a cold. Snerffffff.


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2010)

Didn't do anything except play MW2 online. I like the free for alls.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 1, 2010)

AM-4pm: Work...  

AFter that, have dinner at Daily Grill and watched fire work display. Watched Ice Age 3 at home, fed/breed mantis, check out some preserved mantis, then finished up the fire work leftover from fourth of July with son, try to sleep but too noisy with firework around my home area so watched another movie (District 9)... fall asleep before the movie end and woke up to the new year :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jan 1, 2010)

Stayed home with some good friends, and good food. So much cheese. Watching the Mummers on tv as I type. Wanted to go down and see them but the kid is kind of sick.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 1, 2010)

Rick said:


> Didn't do anything except play MW2 online. I like the free for alls.


 :lol: Rick, you're turning into Yeatzee and me. Has your life been consumed yet?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 1, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Chocolate fondue


Good thing I wasn't there... I'm watching my weight... and waiting for it to weigh less!  



PhilinYuma said:


> OK, lemmiwinks,how about you Email me some of yr chocolate fondue, and I 'll read to you from a tiny book ($1.75) called _Easy Field Guide to Common Desert Insects. _It has 31pp,and the first eleven pp include such Common Desert Insects as the Black Widow, Desert Centipede, Solpugid and Bark Scorpion! Good reading if you're three sheats to the wind. Call me, and Happy New Year, All!


Sorry, Phil... but I think I would have fallen asleep.  



Chien_Ming Lee said:


> sleep!!


That's what I need now... a nice cozy winter nap!



ZoeRipper said:


> Bed with a box of tissues and all the mucinex in the world. I've got a cold. Snerffffff.


Awwww.... I hope you get over it soon!








Rick said:


> Didn't do anything except play MW2 online. I like the free for alls.


I guess that's some kind of war "shoot em up" game.







yen_saw said:


> AM-4pm: Work... AFter that, have dinner at Daily Grill and watched fire work display. Watched Ice Age 3 at home, fed/breed mantis, check out some preserved mantis, then finished up the fire work leftover from fourth of July with son, try to sleep but too noisy with firework around my home area so watched another movie (District 9)... fall asleep before the movie end and woke up to the new year


Sounds like you had a nice almost normal evening... except for the fireworks! :lol: 



revmdn said:


> Stayed home with some good friends, and good food. So much cheese. Watching the Mummers on tv as I type. Wanted to go down and see them but the kid is kind of sick.


Hope you don't get constipated!  



lemmiwinks said:


> :lol: Rick, you're turning into Yeatzee and me. Has your life been consumed yet?


No, he was jonesing for his Mantidforum fix this morning... so he's still with us!

Guess what?!! I bowled a 232 game last night!!! :huh:



I think that's my all time high score.  And I won $2.00 for getting spares with only the colored pins. Wow... now I'm rich!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 1, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Guess what?!! I bowled a 232 game last night!!! :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's my all time high score.  And I won $2.00 for getting spares with only the colored pins. Wow... now I'm rich!


wow that's great game Becky  bet you get a few 'turkeys' on the lane for that score  i don't think my highest score is any close to what you got there


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 1, 2010)

I drove 350+ miles.

First about 185 mi. r/t for a ski trip. Then about 170 r/t for a family get together.  

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 1, 2010)

Becky, not to gross you out, but there was Yule log this morning. I'm very regular. I'm a vegetarian, so it helps a lot. Great game.

kamakiri, the drive sounds bad but yay, ski trip.

Rick, it is a fun game, but there are so many more.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 7, 2010)

We took some steel pipes, filled them with gunpowder and folded the ends so it was sealed shut. Then you just lit the fuse in the middle... BOOOOOOM!!!11!1!1oneoneoneone!1!11!11!1!


----------

